# dwarf Gourami Mating behaviour?



## logan22 (Sep 6, 2010)

i have two dwarf gourami's following eachother around.. with this very weird tail batting..rubbing up against eachother?? is this mating behaviour? interesting to watch


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

This sounds like some mating behaviour.Has the male developed a bubble nest? Is the male flaring his fins ? Their behaviour is very similar to bettas.


----------



## logan22 (Sep 6, 2010)

well i have them both flairing there fins...but i have only fake plants in the tank...dont they need real ones to make a bubble nest?


----------



## logan22 (Sep 6, 2010)

not to mention they are doing this weird tail batting?? its very strange never seen anything liek it?


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi Logan22, it could be mating behaviour. They don't need real plants and you've provided plastic. Fish do all kinds of funny things while spawning. I don't know about the tail batting, but that could be considered very John Travolta to a gourami.

The only thing I'd worry about with shimmying or rubbing behaviour is ich. That's a parasite that can make them feel itchy. If they have ich, you should be able to see white grains on their body. But fish with ich usually rub against rocks or plants, not their tankmates, so I think you've got a pair of lovebirds on your hands.


----------



## SophieThomas (May 12, 2010)

Are the fish new to you? If they are both blue with some red they are both males and are likely squaring off to determine whose the boss. They are very territorial.

The only reason I ask is because quite often the water level would need to drop considerably to encourage mating because in the wild they mate during drought season. 

If one is bringhtly coloured and the other is dull then you have one male and one female. The male will be chasing her around, flaring his gills and displaying his fins. He will also build a bubble nest before this happens.


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

That's really good information, SophieThomas!


----------

